# Origin Of Unbranded Strela Re-Issue



## AndrewT (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi there,

I probably should introduce myself on the main forum but I have developed this interest in Russian watches, vintage watches and low-volume manufacturers, so as I expect to spend most time on the sub-forums I may as well say hello here . I have a Strela and an old Seiko chrono alongside a couple of more modern watches.

The Strela intruiges me the most. I understand that since the old Poljot (formerly 1st Moscow Watch Factory?) works broke up some years ago, at least three companies were formed from the remains:

Volmax - making watches based on older Poljot designs under the Sturmanskie and Aviator brands

Poljot International - (PI) making export-quality variants of some old Poljot designs

Maktime - building the movements, mainly

I think! At least, I can't find any evidence of any company simply called "Poljot" any more, although there are watches around which are branded Poljot, and only some of these are manufactured by PI.

The Strela I have is this one, 38mm, 19mm lugs, 14mm thick (not my pic, shamelessly stolen off the 'net:










There are at least two others, one from PI which is fractionally larger (with 20mm lugs) and another from Volmax, branded "Sturmanskie", which is modern and oversized, doesn't look a lot like the original Strela from the '50s/'60s, and despite the 20% larger dial, still manages to look busy.

My question is: who makes these watches? Maktime? There's no branding except "Strela" on the dial and I can't translate the cyrillic bits on the back. There seems to an inexhaustible supply of them, and many resellers too, and endless "limited" runs of 500 for the various dial designs. This version, whose manufacturer is a mystery, is the cheapest of the 3 I've found and has the least impressive finishing. But it looks terrific. A bit more info would be great so if anyone can shed light on their origins I'd love to hear it!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I reckon you've as much info as most of us have about what's currently the situation with 1MWF :yes:

Google for 'cyrillic alphabet' and in the images section you'll find a chart of cyrillic characters transliterated into the nearest equivalent English characters. You can download this and blow it up to print off. It's surprising what you can figure out of the Cyrillics when you see what emerges in English characters - automatic - antimagnetic etce etec! :yes:

Most Russian pieces are well enough made if a bit rough in parts, and seem to last forever, I have mainly lower end pieces and vintage, never really had problems.

HTH a bit!


----------



## TomGW (Mar 29, 2008)

I didn't realise that the Poljot International version was larger than this one, but I did know that it looked subtly different, with a wider bezel I think. When these re-issues first appeared I bought both the white and black dial versions and still have the black one. The original 'Sekonda' Strela was my first watch purchase in 1974 (white dial) and more recently I bought a black dial NOS Sekonda of the same era. My black reissue is a regular wearer for me and a similarly styled, handwound El Primero Zenith (now discontinued) is on my 'want to buy' list. I just love this design of a chrono.


----------



## AndrewT (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks gents. After a bit of scouring, as far as I've got is that the reissued Strela is, or was, made on ex-Poljot machines, but by whom I don't know. (Contract?) From limited experience, case fit and finishing is pretty good but prep, assembly and QA is maybe not up to Swiss levels (compare a â‚¬250 Strela with a â‚¬250 Tissot PRC200). Good movement, though - nice to have access a proper manual movement in this price range. TomGW, must be fun to realise the first watch you bought in 1974 is now so heavily sought after. I'm looking forward to handwound midsize Ingersolls to come back into fashion!


----------

